# Pole Barn Radiant Heat Water Heater



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm building a 30x40x12 right now and considering running tubing before I pour the floor. My question is has anyone used a high efficiency water heater as their heat source for radiant heat? My other thoughts are just going with a pellet stove. I won't be in the barn every day so the stove could be ran only when needed but the constant heat of radiant would be convenient. Thoughts and opinions greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Unless you work out there as a business, or continuous hobby (machinery, woodshop, furniture resto, etc.)
The operating cost exceeds the convenience.

The tubing is cheap to put in, but operating the system costs.
It takes so long to heat the slab that I am better served to run a gas Modine heater off the ceiling when I want to work on a car or truck, whatever. Remember, the slab has 2" of 250wt styro under it. So the room heats up pretty fast. And burning wood is another option.
I burn wood for weekend stuff, and gas for week day stuff and taking initial chill off most times.
I wanted the challenge of the radiant floor system, but like I said, unless your machinery requires continuous heat, it's awful slow to get going.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

Gamekeeper said:


> Unless you work out there as a business, or continuous hobby (machinery, woodshop, furniture resto, etc.)
> The operating cost exceeds the convenience.
> 
> The tubing is cheap to put in, but operating the system costs.
> ...


May eventually run a custom order gun shop and do spray in bed liner but that may be years down the road or never.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Then, put the plastic in the slab, pressure test it, leave areas for a hoist to bolt in, and just stub them off. The actual pumps and stuff aren't super expensive. 

I added a 14x48 Shed addition for working on vehicles w/ a woodburning furnace that ducts to the upstairs rooms of the main barn. and heat the addition with junk wood mostly..
The best thing I did was add the gas heater. Flip a switch, thermostat has me comfortable very quickly.
You can install the gas line and stub that off too. if cash is tight.

I envisioned being out there like a job, but in reality, I have so much other stuff going on, I seldom use it.
I changed the tranny in my MOHO a couple weeks back, rebuilt the rear end, etc. But never needed any heat.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

A co worker heats his pole barn with in floor tubing and a water heater. He loves it.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

You will need antifreez in the lines if you don't leave the heater on continuously. That is a little pricey. My brother ran his on a hot water heater for a couple years. It is a little less efficient than a boiler but it still works.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I have a buddy that has an in floor system, heated with hot water heater in his pole barn. He loves it. Only issue he says is when it's cold out and he opens his big door to bring vehicles in, it takes a bit to recover. He did consider putting in an overhead forced air furnace to recover a little quicker, but he never has put it in.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

I decided against the in floor heating. Will probably kick myself later but I didn't have time to install it before my builder poured the floor today. I think I will either install a pellet stove or wood burner. If I can find an outdoor forced air unit that's small enough, I may go that route. Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## Yarcraft (Jul 15, 2006)

wateroperator said:


> I decided against the in floor heating. Will probably kick myself later but I didn't have time to install it before my builder poured the floor today. I think I will either install a pellet stove or wood burner. If I can find an outdoor forced air unit that's small enough, I may go that route. Thanks for the replies everyone.


You may want to check with your insurance. My insurance won't cover wood heat.


----------

